# Thinking about a CZ



## GE (Sep 1, 2013)

I am thinking of buying a CZ semi auto pistol, as they are reported as being better for large hands/long fingers. 

A couple of questions remain: (1) On a 1-10 scale, how hard is it to rack, and/or, lock back the slide (weakness in hands and lower arms)?; and, (2) which model has the largest grip and longest trigger reach (I would need as much of both as possible)?

I would appreciate any information anyone may offer.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

CZ 85 easier to rack than my Glocks. You can get aftermarket grips to tune grip size if you buy a steel frame. I've only shot only one kind. If you don't get answers here, try Brianenos.com.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Go to a local gun shop and see how well you do racking the low profile slides on CZ pistols. 

(Remember, you might be able to operate the slide from the muzzle area. This is how I rack the slides on all of my Glocks; BUT, for safety's sake, I also have the advantage of using extended barrels.)


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

"Go to a local gun shop and see how well you do racking the low profile slides on CZ pistols."

I would do this but I wouldn't stop with the CZ (good luck finding some). I would handle a number of guns to see which ones fit my hand and feel the best and of those, which ones have the best slide action for my purposes were I in your shoes. Don't limit yourself to just one brand and model. You might be discarding others that suit your needs and requirements better. And it could very well come down to the CZ. But you just won't know until you've tried others.

One of the best venues for this is a major gun show. Of course large gun shops should be able to help you with your selection process. Tell them what your concerns are and explain the situation. If they're any kind of a good gun shop, they should try to do their best to help you along.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I have 3, CZ 75 compact, P01, and the CZ 40 P all are excellent guns. The slides however ride inside the frame rails which might be difficult for someone with exceptionally large hands as there is less surface area to grasp, I'm six feet tall and have had no issues with this and of all the handguns that I own, the CZ's seem to fit my hand like a glove. All of mine are compacts and the full size versions (85's) have longer grip frames, but the trigger reach is the same and the slides are also interchangeable with the compacts. If you are on a budget the Tristar/Canik pistols are a near identical clone and are about $100 cheaper and have ambidextrous controls, I've only handled them at gun shows and they seem to be a good value for the money, but I don't know if their parts are interchangeable with original CZ's including magazines. Same for Armalite clones. My decision was to stick with the real thing, and liked them so much that I bought three.


----------

